# Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter



## [-SONIC-] (13. Dezember 2011)

*Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Hallo,

ich suche erstmals nur 3 120mm Lüfter für mein PC. 2 sind für meine WaKü (Corsair H100) und 1x für mein Netzteil (Coolermaster GX 650w) der von allen komponenten am lautesten ist.

Ich hab mir die Noisblocker angeschaut hört sich gut an, aber wenn man solche mit 8db nimmt haben die einen Airflow von ca. 50 ist das nicht zu wenig?

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Noch besser wärs mit LED natürlich. Die Lüfter sollten wenns geht kaum zu hören sein!

Danke


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Wenn du Lüfter auf einen Radiator schnallst, ist mehr der Druck wichtig als der Airflow.

Ich hab in einem meiner Rechner auch eine kompaktwakü, eine H70, und 2 Noisblocker BlackSilent pro PLS drauf. 
Die kühlen sehr gut, (unter anderem dank einen Rahmens extra für Radiatoren) und sind kaum hörbar - nur den Luftstrom kannst du hören, wenn du durch ein Mesh blasen lässt.

Auch bei den Gehäuselüftern kann ich dir Noiseblocker empfehlen. z.B. die Blacksilent PL2, die haben viel Potential, sind aber leise und lassen sich gut regeln 

Alternativ kann ich noch die BeQuiet silent Wings empfehlen, die sind aber nix für die H100 wegen ihres offenen Rahmens.


----------



## Rixx (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

be Quiet Silent Wings auf 800 U gedrosselt oder Scythe Slip Stream 800 U kann ich nur empfehlen. Hatte davor auch Noiseblocker Multiframe 1200 U . Unterschiede von 1200 U zu 800 U sind bei mir ca. 6 - 8°. Netzteil Lüfter würde ich auf gar keinen Fall selber tauschen. Kauf Dir 3 x 1200 U Lüfter und klemme alle an eine ordentliche Lüftersteuerung an.


----------



## Tuerkay (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung entweder 

be quiet! Silent Wings USC Wenns gut sein soll

oder

Enermax UCMA12 Magma wenns billig sein soll (fast unhörbar ab einer etwas niedrigeren Drehzahl als die Silentwings)

Beim Lautstärke/Airflow Verhältnis sind die Silent Wings bei geringer Lautstärke klar besser. Wenns etwas lauter sein darf, ist der Durchsatz der Enermax besser.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Was meint ihr alle mit Druck? Welche Eigenschaft ist das?

Ich habe irgendwie das gefühl ich habe ja standartmäsig ein Lüfter vorne wo die HDDs sind und einer Hinten. Ich finde aber es ist kein gescheites Air Flow im Gehäuse. Weil der Lüfter vorne geht ja fast alles auf die HDD und der Hintere bringt ja herzlich wenig wen meine 2 Lüfter vom Radiator die Luft von Innen ja im Radiator blasen (Hatte es am anfang umgekährt gehabt und wurde mir hier im forum geraten es andersrum rein zu machen. Ich habe unten auf den Boden nochmal eine möglichkeit einen 120er reinzu machen, denkt ihr es währe besser? Weil a die luft geht ja noch oben auf die Graka und auf den Radiator und somit nimmt ja mein radiator dann nicht die warme luft von innen sondern ein bisschen an der frischen luft von dem Boden Kühler!

Was haltet ihr von den Originalen Lüfter was bei mir in meinen Xigmatek Midgard angeschlossen sind? Die sind ja mit LED und eigentlich auch ziemlich leise
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

von den eigenschaften sieht der sogar besser aus als der noiseblocker und hat 1500u/M.

Wieso kann ich den Netzteil nicht selber den lüfter wechseln? Ich dachte 120er lüfter raus neues rein oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## [-SONIC-] (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Zum Netzteil ummodden:

http://images.highspeedbackbone.net/SKUimages/enhanced/C283-3056-call04-ro.jpg

Dass ist der Netzteil, sieht gar nicht so schwer aus das ding weg machen. Oder wo seht ihr das Problem? Sind das ganz normale Gehäuse Lüfter was da drinnen eingebaut sind?

Das sind die Daten vom Netzteil:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6642


----------



## Kev95 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



[-SONIC-] schrieb:


> Sind das ganz normale Gehäuse Lüfter was da drinnen eingebaut sind?


Oft sind das nur 2-Pin-Lüfter.
Teilweise sind sie auch verlötet, für nen Hobby-Elektroniker aber kein Problem.


----------



## Tuerkay (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Wollte mal ganz nebenbei erwähnen das der Thread in falschen Forum ist


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> Wollte mal ganz nebenbei erwähnen das der Thread in falschen Forum ist


 
und ganz nebenbei einen sinnlosen beitrag ergattern 


Topic:

bedenke, wenn du das gehäuse deines netzteils aufschraubst verlierst du deine garantie (beschädigung des siegels)


----------



## [-SONIC-] (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Die Garantie vom Netzteil ist mir banane, ich will mein PC so Silent wie möglich machen aber auch effektiv kühlen.

Gibt es keine LEDs 120er wo so sind wie der von Bequiet? =(


----------



## Ossiracer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Die Xigmatek sind nicht wirklich leise. Habe 5 davon verbaut, laufen auf 800U/min und man hört noch gut das Lager. Im Vergleich dazu sind die NB BlackSilent XL2 sehr ruhig auf 1200U/min. Würde also von denen abraten.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Welche Werte: Luftdruck, Airflow, CFM usw. muss man beachten besonderst wann z.B ist eher der Luftdruck wichtiger als der Airflow oder umgekährt?


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

einen "Airflow" gibt es bei einzelnen lüftern nicht. das ist das gesamte im gehäuse wenn die luft unten/vorne reinkommt und hinten/oben wieder raus. also hängt das davon ab was du mit den lüftern machst, egal welche
Luftdruck: darunter versteh ich Bar, damit kann man (ich) genauso wenig anfangen. 

wichtiger ist der Luftdurchsatz, wie viel luft ein lüfter bewegt. im endeffekt ist das CFM (Cubic foot per Minute), das dann umrechnen in m³/h (oder so lassen, mir egal ) Hier wird dir das erklärt. 
ich kann dir jetzt aber dazu nicht sagen ab welchem wert ein lüfter als "gut" eingestuft wird. je mehr desto besser.

als ahaltspunkt, der Be Quiet! Silent Wing USC hat 85,5 CFM das entspricht etwa 145 m³/h


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

kann dir auch den Enermax magma empfehlen, hat wenn man "gas gibt" nen sehr hohen luftdurchsatz, und ist sowohl unter niedriger als auch unter hoher drehzahl praktisch nicht zu hören. Das einzige was man hört, ist die bewegte luft, aber diese physikalische grenze kann man halt (noch) nicht überwinden


----------



## ile (3. Januar 2012)

Effektiv und laufruhig: Scythe SlipStream


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Effektiv und laufruhig: Scythe SlipStream



Laufruhig nur entkoppelt und die Drehzahl muss mindestens 800 rpm betragen sonst hört man das Lager leicht. Ansonsten kein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Hallo danke, für eure Hilfe. 



> BeQuiet silent Wings empfehlen, die sind aber nix für die H100 wegen ihres offenen Rahmens.


Gehen die wirklich nicht? Also habe ich da keine Chance? 

Ansonsten was hält ihr von der Kombi
2x BeQuiet silent Wings Für den Airflow im Gehäuse 

Und 2x die Enermax für die H100

Oder würdet ihr die paar Eurononen sparen und gleich 4x Enermax kaufen?

Die Noisblocker sind mir doch dann ein wenig zu teuer, auch wenn ich weiss das es top lüfter sind! Obwohl der Noisblocker BlackSilent pro PLS eigentlich auch das gleiche kostet wie ein bequiet allerdings hatt der einen 4 Pol und ich brauche nur 3 Pol stecker. Ich weiss es gibt da adapter und so aber um zu weniger kabel um zu besser 

Welchen von den beiden Lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen für mein Netzteil? (Coolermaster GX 650w)? Auf welche eigenschaft muss ich schauen beim Netzteil was ist da wichtig?

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Noiseblocker/BlackSilent_Fan_XL1/78756/?

Hatt aber nur 40,6 cfm soll aber selbst auf MAX sehr leise sein. Reicht da der CFM Für Radi und Airflow?


----------



## -NTB- (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

am besten ist der lüfter etwas stärker bzw gleichstark bei geringerer lautstärke

bedenke aber nicht nur die garantie, sondern auch an deine gesundheit


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



-NTB- schrieb:


> am besten ist der lüfter etwas stärker bzw gleichstark bei geringerer lautstärke
> 
> bedenke aber nicht nur die garantie, sondern auch an deine gesundheit



Hi,

dass Problem ist ich finde da keine Infos wie stark der Original Lüfter ist:
GX-650W - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

Da steht nur das es einen 120mm Lüfter ist mehr nicht.

Ich weiß die Garantie geht flöten, aber nehmen wir mal an ich kaufe mir ein neues Netzteil wie ich den haben will mit Kabel Managament kostet er mir über 100€. Wenn ich glück habe kriege ich das hin und hab nur nen 20er ausgegeben wenn ich pech habe und der ist schrott hätte ich mir so oder so ein neues kaufen wollen. Im Idle ist der Netzteil nicht hörbar aber unter vollast ist der wirklich das lauteste von allen komponenten. Ist sogar fast so laut wie meine H100 auf Stufe 2 fast 3  mit original Lüfter!


----------



## -NTB- (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

oohja, das sieht man ja auch an der fan kurve ^^

naja da würde ich  eher in ein von haus aus leises nt investieren...

ich habs zwar auch mal bei einem office pc einen kaputten lüffi ausgetauscht, bei aktuell teurer hardware im pc verzichte ich aber lieber auf solche experimente......


evt. stehen ja nähere angaben auf dem lüfter selber......


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Wenn Du das erste mal an einem Netzteil rumschraubst, hol Dir bitte jemand der Ahnung hat und Dir über die Schulter schaut. Denn ungefährlich ist das ganze nicht.

LED Lüfter könntest Du diese mal anschauen: Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

falls du eventuell ein neues NT willst, wie schon angedeutet (mit kabelmanagement) dann wäre das eine gute wahl: 

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

gibts schon gut unter 100 euro, falls das dir zu wenig power eine nummer größer mit 580 Watt - benutze ich selber und ist selbst mit Prime+Furmark unhörbar


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Bei dem Cooler Master Netzteil kannst du davon ausgehen, das ein Orginal Cooler Master Lüfter verbaut wurde. ( Warum sollten die Lüfter eines anderen Herstellers nehmen wenn sie die selber bauen ?? )

Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen, eben auch deswegen weil du nicht weißt welchen Durchsatz usw. der von CM verwendete Lüfter hat. 
Allerdings kann man es auch ausprobieren. 

Lüfter mit LED gibt es eig. keine Super-Silent. Am ehesten würde ich zu Enermax raten, da sind die guten aber recht teuer. Es gibt für Netzteile so uv-aktive Blenden für den Lüfter, schau mal bei Caseking nach. Sieht auch ganz hübsch aus.

Und spar niemals bei Lüftern, ich würde diese Enermax für 9 € nicht kaufen !! Ansonsten nervts dich nachher nur wenn alles laut ist !!

Evtl. wäre eine Investition in eine Lüftersteuerung sinnvoll.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Gut mein Netzteil ist recht neu und hat noch Garantie drauf. Ich kann den ja bei ebay verkaufen und mit dem geld lege ich was drauf und kauf mir dann den neuen. Habt auch wieder recht.

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
Aerocool V12XT-600

Sagt mal wenn ich was UV kaufe muss ich dann ne UV Röhre drinnen haben damit man das richtig sieht?


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Bei dem Cooler Master Netzteil kannst du davon ausgehen, das ein Orginal Cooler Master Lüfter verbaut wurde. ( Warum sollten die Lüfter eines anderen Herstellers nehmen wenn sie die selber bauen ?? )
> 
> .


 Nö 
Cooler Master GX 650W Netzteil im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D

Und irgendwie bei allen Tests was ich gerade so sehe über mein netzteil gibt es keine negative punkte bzgl den lüfter bei vollast..Siehe im Link auch unten die Tabelle!?!?!?! Check ich jetzt net!


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du das erste mal an einem Netzteil rumschraubst, hol Dir bitte jemand der Ahnung hat und Dir über die Schulter schaut. Denn ungefährlich ist das ganze nicht.
> 
> LED Lüfter könntest Du diese mal anschauen: Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 

Danke dir. Habe mich endgüldig für diese Lüfter hier entschieden:
Enermax T.B.Apollish Rot 120x120x25

Bei Alternate sowie bei Amazon schreiben die User selbst dass der kaum zu hören ist.

Reichen 63,8 m³/h 38cfm für meine H100? Weil da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher denn die Originalen haben: 46 - 92 CFM.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

So,

heute habe ich mir die 
Enermax T.B.Apollish Rot 120x120x25

gekauft. 5 Stück.

1.) DIE SIND SO GEIL 
2.) Auf volle Pulle eingestellt und sogar auf meine H100 auf Stufe 3. DIE HÖRT MAN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!!!!

Man hört jetzt nur noch mein Netzteil ganz leise. Der geht jetzt eh weg.

Bilder folgen.

Von den Airflow und weil die nur mit 900 U/M laufen habe ich bei Prime ca 5° mehr unterschied. Was mich allerdings überhaupt nicht stört weil A alle snoch im grünen bereich und B ausser Prime kriege ich die Temps eh nicht hin.

Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## biohaufen (7. Januar 2012)

[-SONIC-] schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> heute habe ich mir die
> Enermax T.B.Apollish Rot 120x120x25
> ...



Ich kann die auch empfehlen, genauso wie die Enermax T.B. Silence !!!


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Klingt doch super.  Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden bist.  Wenn Du magst, poste mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Softy schrieb:


> Klingt doch super.  Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden bist.  Wenn Du magst, poste mal ein paar Fotos.


 
Hi, bissle spät aber wheyn .

p.S.: Auf den Fotos kommt das geile Warm Rot nicht raus. Also stellt euch vor das wär komplett rot


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Sieht schick aus.  

Wie hast Du denn die Corsair H100 ins Midgard bekommen?  Ging das denn ohne Bastelarbeit?


----------



## [-SONIC-] (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Hi Softy, 
gebastelt habe ich nicht. Ich kann nur nicht alle schrauben vom radiator fest am gehäuse machen. Aber die was ich dran habe sitzen bombenfest.

p.S.: Auf den Bilder sieht das so extrem aus mit den LEDs. aber live ist das ding geil. Man hört gar nichts, man sieht nur nen leichten roten hintergrund im Gehäuse (angenehm) und wenn man sitzt sieht man schön die LEDs von den Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Super, danke für die Info. 

Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Vaykir (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Wenn du jetzt noch die kabel sleeven und managen würdest, dann bekommste sogar nen "gefällt mir"


----------



## JackOnell (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Also ich habe diese auf meiner H100, ser efektiv und dennoch angenehm leise.


----------



## Apek (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Oha, noch jemand mit einem Mitgard^^ Dachte eigentlich nicht, dass das so verbreitet ist. Sieht wirklich sehr genial aus mit den Appolish Lüftern. Bei den Appolish lässt sich, meines Wissens nach, wie beim TB Vegas die Beleuchtung ja separat steuern, wo hast Du die Regeleinheiten dafür denn untergebracht?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Da bin ich wohl zu spät dran, aber muss trotzdem mal loswerden das im Zusammenhang leise aber effektiv eigentlich auch Noctua-Lüfter erwähnt werden sollten. Optisch natürlich eine andere Kategorie aber wollts nicht unerwähnt lassen.

@ Threadersteller: Jetzt nurnoch die paar Kabel die da noch rumhängen bissl anders legen, dann machts richtig was her. Sieht nicht schlecht aus aber bisschen geht noch.


----------



## JL.Picard (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Hat jemand welche von Arctic Cooling, 120mm, 92mm ? Habe mal einen Grafik- und CPU-Kühler gekauft und war begeistert, vor allem weil die so günstig waren und trotzdem leise. Würd mich interessieren wie die Gehäuselüfter so sind.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Hi,

danke für die positiven Antworten.

Ja am verlagen habe ich das jetzt so gut wie möglich gemacht, will da jetzt eh nichts mehr machen, da ich jetzt demnächst eh ein neues Netzteil mit Kabelmanagament kaufe, danach zeige ich euch nochmal bilder 


> Sieht wirklich sehr genial aus mit den Appolish Lüftern. Bei den  Appolish lässt sich, meines Wissens nach, wie beim TB Vegas die  Beleuchtung ja separat steuern, wo hast Du die Regeleinheiten dafür denn  untergebracht?


Echt? Also ich weiß es nicht ob man die LEDs extra steuern kann. Ansonsten sind die Lüfter am Originalen Lüfterregler angeschlossen was im Midgard schon dabei ist und macht sein Job ohne Probleme.

p.S.: Mann muss die Lüfter komplett auf volle umdrehungen tun wenn man PC startet sonst drehen sich die lüfter nicht. Danach kann man sie wieder runterdrehen. Da die quasi eh un hörbar sind sind die bei mir auf volle pulle und ich höre nur mein netzteil !



> Wenn du jetzt noch die kabel sleeven und managen würdest



Danke dir, paar tipps bzw. beispielbilder oder so?


----------



## Darkx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Auch bei den Gehäuselüftern kann ich dir Noiseblocker empfehlen. z.B. die Blacksilent PL2, die haben viel Potential, sind aber leise und lassen sich gut regeln



Von den Lüftern kann ich nur abraten. Hab nun 4 Lüfter auf meinem Radiator verbaut. Bei allen 4 Lüfter ist in unregelmäßigen abständen ein schleifen zu hören, als hätten sie billiglager verbaut. Durch einen starken schlag auf den Radiator verschwindet das Schleifen. Nie wieder mehr Noiseblocker


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Apek schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich nicht, dass das so verbreitet ist.


Afaik ist das Gehäuse aktuell eines der verbreitetsten.



Darkx schrieb:


> Von den Lüftern kann ich nur abraten. Hab nun 4 Lüfter auf meinem Radiator verbaut. Bei allen 4 Lüfter ist in unregelmäßigen abständen ein schleifen zu hören, als hätten sie billiglager verbaut. Durch einen starken schlag auf den Radiator verschwindet das Schleifen. Nie wieder mehr Noiseblocker


 Hast du sie einlaufen lassen?


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Ich hab auch den Noiseblocker und kann absolut nichts schlechtes über ihn sagen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Meine PLPS und meine PK-2 haben noch nie irgendwelche Geräusche außer leichtem Luftrauschen von sich gegeben, selbst ohne einlaufen...


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

Bei mir war das genauso. Der war von Anfang an sehr leise bis unhörbar. Falls er wirklich so laut bei dir ist, einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## L-man (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Meine PLPS und meine PK-2 haben noch nie irgendwelche Geräusche außer leichtem Luftrauschen von sich gegeben, selbst ohne einlaufen...


 

bei mir dafür 3 von 6 und das nach 24 Stunden einlaufen es sind übrigens 5*PL-2 und ein PK-3. Das ganze äußert sich aber nur bei ralativ niedrigen Drehzahlen, wobei niedrig definitionssache ist weil die Lüfter sich nur mit ganz viel Glück auf 500U/min regeln lassen und der PK-3 sogar nur auf 750-800U/min.


----------



## Darkx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leisen aber effektiver 120mm Lüfter*

klar hab ich sie einlaufen lassen(3Monate Einlaufzeit....). Dachte anfangs wär ein defekt und hab dafür neuen eingebaut. Allerding wie sich später rausstellte waren alle Lüfter bettroffen. Hab sie zwischen Radiator/Gehäuse und jeweils eine 7mm dicke dichtung unter/über den Lüfter. Muss jedes mal aufs Gehäuse schlagen damit es aufhört. Ist meist nur wenn ich den PC starte. Wenn nvidia endlich die 680GTX rausbringt kaufm ich mir sowieso einen neuen Rechner mit einem Mora3 140mm Lüfter Edition. Welche Lüfter würde sich dafür empfehlen? Soll leise sein, aber auch gut Power haben. Drossel sie  meist auf 800-1100RPM


----------

